# [Erfahrungsbericht] G-DATA Antivirus 2009 (3 PC)



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2008)

*INHALT*

_Einleitung
Die Installation/Deinstallation
__Das erste Einrichten/Updates und der erste Eindruck_
_Die Aktionen/Zeitplan/Quarantäne_
_Der Alltägliche Krimskrams (wohl das Wichtigste)_
_Die große +/- Liste_

*
Einleitung*

BILDER FOLGEN

Als ehemaliger Nutzer der 2007 und 2008 Versionen, beziehe ich mich hauptsächlich auf Veränderungen zu den jeweiligen Vorgängerversionen und alltägliche Vorkommnisse, sowie Eigenheiten bei den Testsystemen. Vergleiche zu anderen Antivirusprogrammen mache ich nicht, mangels Möglichkeiten und Vergleichbarkeit.

Ich schreibe von Erfahrungsberichten meinerseits, sowie Berichten von zwei absoluten DAUs, was Computer angeht. Gehe auf XP und Vista ein und das Verhalten von G-DATA bei verschiedenen Internetgeschwindigkeiten.

Falls ich was interessantes entdecke, schreibe ich es noch mit rein. Natürlich freue ich mich über eigene Erfahrungsberichte eurerseits.

Ich habe mir bei Amazon die 3 PC-Lizenz-Version gekauft. Kostet gerade mal 10 € mehr. (30 € statt 20€). Insgesamt sind drei Systeme im Einsatz.

*1. System* von mir genutzt, Office, Surfen, Videobearbeitung

Notebook
Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 @ 2,0Ghz
2048 MB RAM
Intel X3100 (GM965)
120GB (30 GB genutzt)
Win XP 32Bit
DSL 448

*2. System* (von meinen Vater (DAU) zum Surfen und arbeiten genutzt)

Desktop-PC
AMD Athlon 1400 TB
1024 MB RAM
ATI Radeon 9600 SE
1x 80 GB (mit XP)
1x 40 GB (Win ME Partition)
Win XP 32Bit
DSL 448

*3. System* (von einem Freund (noch größerer DAU) zum Surfen, Spielen, Office, Musik)

Notebook
Intel C2D T7300 @ 2,0 Ghz
2048 MB RAM
Nvidia GeForce 8600m GT
160GB
Win Vista 32 Bit
DSL 16000

*Die Installation/Deinstallation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was leider nicht selbstverständlich ist, G-DATA 2008 lies sich ohne Reste Deinstallieren. Das Lob ich mir!

In der Verpackung befinden sich neben der Bootfähigen CD, eine Schnellanleitung (farbig), die sich ausführlich mit der Installation von G-DATA auseinandersetzt, sowie den Grundlegenden Funktionen des Programms (Starten Virenscan, Einrichten der Updates, Programmoberfläche etc.). Es wird nicht näher auf die Optionen eingegangen (das bedeutet GAR NICHT), die zum individuellen Einrichten des Wächters, der Virenprüfung, Email und Internetprüfung da sind. Das ist schlecht für absolute Anfänger.

Speziell für die 3 PC Version liegt ein weiteres Handbuch bei (S/W). Es befasst sich mit den Besonderheiten der 3 PC Version, die nicht wirklich besonders für Fortgeschrittene sind. Zudem wiederholt es Dinge, die auch im anderen Handbuch bereits erklärt sind. Auch hier wird nicht auf Fortgeschrittene Optionen eingegangen. 

Die Installation geht automatisch und fehlerfrei von der Hand. Sowohl XP als auch Vista meckern nicht rum. Es sollte beim Neustarten des Rechners die G-DATA CD entfernt werden, sonst bootet der Rechner von der CD (falls im BIOS eingestellt).

*Das erste Einrichten/Updates und der erste Eindruck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffnen lässt sich das Programm (am Besten) über das Symbol in der Taskleiste rechts. Mit einem Rechtsklick, gibt es eine kleine Auswahl (Starten, Wächter ausschalten, Viren-Update, Statistik).

Das Einrichten der Zugangsdaten und das nachfolgende Laden der Updates folgt jetzt. Die Signatur war vom Datum 29.08.2008. Drei Monate später mussten rund 50 MB geladen werden. Bei DSL 448 kann das mal ne halbe Stunde Dauern.

Wer die Vorgänger Version hatte, wird sich weiterhin schnell zurecht finden. Farbliche Haken und Ausrufezeichen machen auf sich aufmerksam und links über die Leiste lassen sich schnell alle Bereiche von G-DATA aufrufen. 

Weniger schnell lassen sich die (Unter-)Optionen finden. Zwar kommt man schnell über den Link "Optionen" in das Menu. Aber speziell der Wächter und die Virusprüfung machen sich nochmal unter "Erweitert..." etwas breiter. Wer es anders kennt, wird erstmal suchen. 

KRITIKPUNKT > Die Sicherheitseinstellungen/Performanceeinstellungen lassen nur über einen Doppelklick bei "Sicherheit/Performance" aufrufen. Dazu gibt es aber keinen Verweis. Folge ist Try and Error (wer es nicht kennt).

Hier dann angekommen, gibt es vier Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Wer nicht weiter einstellen möchte kann zwischen: "Höchste, Hohe, Mittlere, Geringe Sicherheit" wählen.

Hohe Sicherheit hat sich als bewährt kristallisiert. Wer dennoch etwas Feintunen will (sollte), kann weiterlesen. Diese Einstellung läuft auch dem langsamsten System (Nr.2) zufriedenstellend.

*Die Aktionen/Zeitplan/Quarantäne*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da dieser Punkt, fasst bei jedem Antivirusprogramm gleich ist, beschränke ich mich auf die Änderungen.

Neu in G-DATA: Man kann jetzt speziell nach Rootkits suchen lassen, ohne gleich einen Komplettscan starten zu müssen. SEHR GUT.

Zudem können jetzt speziell Wechselmedien geprüft werden. Das gab es zwar schon früher, aber ließ sich das nur über die Verzeichnisauswahl realisieren. FÜR ANFÄNGER BESSER

Unter "Zeitplan" lässt sich genau festlegen, wann G-DATA den Rechner prüfen soll. Unter "Quarantäne" kann man sich die infizierten Dateien anschauen und nähere Infos (auch per Web) reinholen.

*Der Alltägliche Krimskrams (wohl das Wichtigste)*

Der Übersicht halber, schreibe ich Stickpunktartig und in Absätzen zu jedem Thema:

*RAM-Verbrauch*
Bei Windowsstart genehmigt sich G-DATA (mit drei Prozessen) insgesamt rund 150MB. Das kann je nach Surfverhalten (Scannen der Surfinhalte ist abschaltbar) variieren. Über 400MB habe ich es aber nicht gebracht.

*Der Windowsstart*
Bei einem optimierten und gepflegten System dauert der Start wie zu erwarten etwas länger. Liegt so um die 10 Sekunden (von ehemals einer Minute).

Da mein Freund sein System demnächst ziemlich vollgemüllt haben wird (Vista), schreibe ich demnächst von seinen Erfahrungen diesen Punkt betreffend.

*Der Virenscan*
Ist schneller geworden, als bei 2008. Man sollte aber weiterhin mindestens sechs Stunden einplanen für über 500GB. Prozessorlast liegt je nach Datei zwischen 20 und 100% (bei hoher Prioriät, als auch bei geringer Priorötät!)

*Die Wächterinformationen*
Falls der Wächter etwas verdächtiges findet, meldet sich unten rechts ein Fenster, dass nähere Informationen bringt. DIE RIESIGE VERBESSERUNG zu 2008. Es gibt jetzt nicht nur den Pfad an (was 2008 meistens C/Windows/system32 war. Jetzt gibt es detaillierte Infos ähnlich der Eigenschaften-Prüfung von Windows. Für Anfänger zwar zu viel. Aber für Fortgeschrittene einfach fantastisch.

*Das Surfen
*Ganz ehrlich. Mit DSL 448 merkt man nix. Es lässt sich im Ernstfall jede Prüfung der Webinhalte abschalten (unter Optionen > Web).

Mein Freund allerdings hatte berichtet, das bei DSL16000, die Bilder lange bräuchten zum laden (drei bis vier Sekunden) und einzeln aufploppen. Ich muss schauen, ob es mit einem Abschalten der Prüfung der Webinhalte getan ist (stay tuned).

_EDIT

Es war tatsächlich die Prüfung der Webinhalte, die für das Aufploppen und den langsamen (subjektiv) Aufbau der Seiten verantwortlich war. Meine Empfehlung ist, die Prüfung erstmal aktiviert zu lassen und bei Bedarf zu deaktivieren._

Unten rechts erscheint auch wieder ein Fenster, dass den Status der Webprüfung anzeigt. Standard ist, dass Webinhalte von bis zu 2MB geprüft werden. Minimum sind 1MB. (Meistens Bilder oder Filme).

*Optimale Einstellung für schnelle Systeme und (langsame!!!*)
Ist schnell getan. Unter "Sicherheit/Performance" auf "hohe Sicherheit" gehen > "Benutzerdefiniert" und ein Häkchen bei "Systemschutz und Autostart-Überwachung" machen, dann unter > "Erweitert"  "alle Dateien" auswählen und ÜBERALL ein Häkchen setzen, außer bei "Archive Prüfen bis 300kb"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat sich als absoluter Performancekiller herausgestellt. Auf dem Prozessor (System 1) liegt dauerhaft 25% und das bei zwei Kernen.

Zudem hat es sich bei einem Wächterfund immer als gut herausgestellt, das Programm nachfragen zu lassen, was getan werden soll.

*Das Email-prüfen
*G-DATA installiert ein Add-IN bei Outlook. Es prüft alle Email, nach Befall und löscht gegebenenfalls gleich den Anhang. Es geht aber auch ohne ADD-IN. Zudem hat es mein Outlook einmal zum abstürzen gebraucht (Office XP). Auch hierzu gibt es viele Einstellmöglichkeiten untzer "Optionen" > "E-Mail-Prüfung"

_EDIT

Dieses Add-In hat tatsächlich noch mehrfach bei mir zu abstürzen geführt. Nach jedem Absturz wurde auch die Vorschau von Outlokk deaktiviert. Mein Tipp > Add-In nicht installieren oder deaktivieren!
_ 
*Das kopieren von Daten*
Hier empfiehlt es sich, denn Wächter über das Taskleistenmenü auszuschalten, wenn die Dateien ohnehin geprüft wurden. Der Kopiervorgang geht dann wesentlich schneller. Je kleiner die Dateien, um so langsamer geht es voran.

*Die große +/- Liste*

*++++++
*Umgang bei Virenfund
detaillierte Infos bei Wächterfund
Langsame Systeme werden nicht weiter ausgebremst
schnelle Installation
Boot-CD
Restlose Deinstallation
(bis jetzt) läuft es auf Vista sehr gut
schneller Windowsstart
Langsame Internetverbindung wird nicht gebremst
Spezieller Scan für Rootkits und Wechseldatenträger
keine Auswirkungen auf Spiele (zumindest keine dtrastischen > Absturz etc,)

------------
Langsames kopieren von Dateien (Wächter ausschalten hilft)
Fummelige Optionmenüs
schlechtes Handbuch hinsichtlich erweiterter Optionen
RAM-Verbrauch bis zu 400MB
Bremst (schnelle) Internetverbindung (Prüfung Webinhalte ausschalten)
Virusscan dauert lange
Die vier Auto-Einstellungen vom Wächter sind etwas versteckt
_Outlook-Add-In führt zu häufigen Abstürzen_


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2008)

Kann man vielleicht gebrauchen


----------

